# Cockatiel's looking like they are shivering.



## Nighthawk82 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Both my tiels seem to be shivering during the day while on my computer desk, and when i look over at them some times (quite often) they seem to have their eye's closed, their cage spends the time outside and even sleep outside the house, what can cause the constant shivering that i notice and them having their eye's closed, could that be a sign of sickness? 

what can i do to let them stop shivering and closing their eyes all the time?

thanks for the replies


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Hi! I am not sure this is the right advice.
But if they are not puffed up and shaking, it is just a Teil thing. I take it you have not had them that long? I have a house guest Teil, only been here for a bit over a week and she shivers when I am near to her. Tweety used to do this for for quite a time after I got her. If I am right about it, it will go away as they gain confidence. become more comfortable.
I do not thinik the weather has cooled down enough for them to feel the cold during the day. And Teils do Ok in outside avairys as long as they have an area out of the weather. I would not apply this to the colder places here in NZ, but Hamilton would be Ok.
At the rescue we use a light with 40watt bulb clipped to the cage, on for 24/7, and cover half of the cage. If they are cold or sick they will try and get close to the light. 

Poop will give you some very good clues to your Teils health.
http://www.birdhobbyist.com/articles/Poopology101.html
And
http://www.parrotchronicles.com/septoct2002/droppings.htm
This will help you decide if they need to see a vet or not.

Teils do spend a lot of the day resting, if they are happy and well fed.


----------



## Nighthawk82 (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah i'm in Hamilton, NZ and only had my female since Tuesday 13/04/2010 but the male we had since December/ January as he just flew into our driveway so lucky us  yeah i just hope she's ok as only just got her and don't want anything to happen to her either, she's just so full of rubbish as she shakes (after a scratch or preening by her) and all that rubbish goes everywhere


----------

